# Board games



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone have an ipad board game suggestion for my son and I? I'm looking at blokus but I'm taking suggestions.  He's 11.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the Battleship app.  Played it with my grandsons and really enjoyed it.  
deb


----------

